# Slab sander made with 1-1/2hp motor



## GS-76 (Jan 31, 2020)

Anybody have a link to making a slab handheld disk sander with a electric motor. I have seen them. You just float them on top of slab. Made with plywood laminated dice turned on a lathe. Looking for more info on them as far as a D Y I link or something like that or on you tube. Thanks Gary


----------



## Tony (Jan 31, 2020)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 31, 2020)

Gary Schuler said:


> Anybody have a link to making a slab handheld disk sander with a electric motor. I have seen them. You just float them on top of slab. Made with plywood laminated dice turned on a lathe. Looking for more info on them as far as a D Y I link or something like that or on you tube. Thanks Gary


??? I can't figure out what you are talking about. Can you post a sketch?


----------



## GS-76 (Jan 31, 2020)

Its a electric motor like a tablesaw motor mounted on laminated wood discs that have a 2-3” pad glued on the bottom that you attach a round 10-12” sanding disc for sanding slabs. Just a oversize palm sander. You hold onto the motor and use like a plan sander. I will see if I can find a pic. I saw one on a Black Forest you tube video. I will post back a pic if I can find one. Gary


----------



## GS-76 (Feb 1, 2020)

Well I found some info on this on 
Black Forest woodworking out of Canada on you tube. This is a commercial model that they stock. But here is a pic. Trying to make one of these out of a electric table saw motor.


----------



## phinds (Feb 1, 2020)

You sure that's a sander? Looks like a polisher to me.


----------



## GS-76 (Feb 1, 2020)

These are made by Gem Sanders they make both sander and polisher. Here are pics of both. They are 11”

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2020)

@woodman6415 this looks like that sander you have.


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 1, 2020)

Tony said:


> @woodman6415 this looks like that sander you have.


Yep ... gem sander


----------



## GS-76 (Feb 1, 2020)

Looking for a DYI build on something like this.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 1, 2020)

Gary Schuler said:


> Looking for a DYI build on something like this.


gonna need one with a lowered rpm, since any grit on a pad at 1725 rpm will probably be impossible to hold onto. you'll need to build a sturdy set of handles for sure
in lapidary there is a richardson sander, that you bring the stone to the disk, rather than disk to slab


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 1, 2020)

check this out 
https://forestryforum.com/board/index.php?topic=77275.0


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 1, 2020)

if the slab is big enough to walk on you might convert a used floor buffer sander for use

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 1, 2020)

a router sled might be best because onc your done with that hand orbital sanding is a quick process
for small slabs i've gotten great results with this
*Dewalt DWE6401DS 5 in. Variable Speed Disc Sander with Dust Shroud*
*



*


----------



## GS-76 (Feb 1, 2020)

Yep, agree on lower rpm or install a variable speed control. I have been the ones you all have posted. Being a tinkerer, and not being able to spend 300-500 on this project right now. 
I was looking at a little less costly alternative. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 1, 2020)

Gary Schuler said:


> Yep, agree on lower rpm or install a variable speed control. I have been the ones you all have posted. Being a tinkerer, and not being able to spend 300-500 on this project right now.
> I was looking at a little less costly alternative. Thanks for all the replies.


i grew up in Riddle Oregon, not far from you


----------



## GS-76 (Feb 1, 2020)

Now that is funny Vegas, I lived in Riddle for a few years from 2007-2012. We had a house on the bypass rd about a 1/4 mile from the Roseburg plywood mill. Right below the old nickel mine. I was a millwright at the Swanson mill in Glendale. I have a homemade router sled that I might add a sander jig to to be able to level and sand with one sled.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 1, 2020)

my father was the principal at glendale high in the late 80's. we lived on glenbrook loop 2 1/2 miles out of town, where russel creek meets cow creek. our property was surrounded by my father's christmas tree farms, and backed up to cow creek. my last name is Stinnett


----------



## GS-76 (Feb 1, 2020)

I grew up in Lakeview. Did you happen to know a guy with the last name Rogers from Riddle. They’re family had a ranch out past days creek. I think his brother owns the feed store in canyon ville. When I was in high school in Lakeview, we would wrestle Riddle at tournaments. Small world.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 1, 2020)

my father was the wrestling coach at Riddle high from 70 to about 78, where he also taught biology. he took a team to New Zealand in the winter of 71/72, just before i was born, hence my first name Trev which was popular in NZ at the time, i was born in 72


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 1, 2020)

i haven't been to riddle since the early 90's, my dad moved away from there in about 86 and my mother in about 92


----------



## GS-76 (Feb 1, 2020)

I probably met him. I wrestled for Lakeview 72-76. I was heavyweight. I remember wresting a heavy weight from there a time or two at tourneys. Good times.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 1, 2020)

very small world


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 3, 2020)

Keep going boys, you'll end up being cousins.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Don Wood (Feb 18, 2020)

Peterson Saw Mills has a U Tube video of one they sell. You could maybe get some ideas from video. Looked slow to me as higher rpms would melt the adhesive from friction. Good luck.


----------

